# Canker sore?



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Last night I noticed what looks like a canker sore in Chloe's mouth. It wasn't raised (not like a tumor or growth) but was pretty flat, about the size of the tip of my pinky finger, and had a whitish coloring. I've only had a canker sore once in my life, but it looked just like it. I cleaned it with brown Listerine last night and it already looked better this morning. I suspect it might be a scrape of some sort from playing roughly with Jack. They play serious bitey face all the time. 

We're watching it for the next day to see if it continues to look better with the Listerine twice a day, and if not she'll be going to the vet. But I'm curious if anyone else ever seen this on their dog or has any other ideas on what it could possibly be?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

is it canine papilloma?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> is it canine papilloma?


I don't think so. I do know she has the virus since she had papillomas on her abdomen, but it looks literally like something scraped off the top layer of her gum (ouch, I know) and it's healing. Sort of like a canker sore or how the roof of your mouth looks if you burn it on hot food.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ugh I hate cankers. I get them ALL the time. I don't know if dogs can get them as well but from what you describe it sure sounds like one! Feel better Chloe!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

You didn't say you were thinking of this, but don't use hydrogen peroxide to clean it (some people use that on their own mouth sores) as it will make your dog vomit.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> You didn't say you were thinking of this, but don't use hydrogen peroxide to clean it (some people use that on their own mouth sores) as it will make your dog vomit.


I wasn't going to, but thanks for the reminder. That would not be good!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

hmm...I just read an article that hormonal changes can cause mouth ulcers. She is due to come in season any day now. I wonder if that's what it is?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

owie-owie-owie...feel better soon sweetie!



goldenjackpuppy said:


> I don't think so. I do know she has the virus since she had papillomas on her abdomen, but it looks literally like something scraped off the top layer of her gum (ouch, I know) and it's healing. Sort of like a canker sore or how the roof of your mouth looks if you burn it on hot food.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> hmm...I just read an article that hormonal changes can cause mouth ulcers. She is due to come in season any day now. I wonder if that's what it is?


It sounds reasonable to me.


----------

